

Have coffee with Charlie Cheever and support the nonprofit arts - garry
http://aaww.org/charliecheever.html

======
waterside81
I did this last year. I put up $500 to have a coffee with Richard Da Silva
from Highland Capital. Great insight, got a contact that I've been able to
talk to since, well worth it. And I flew in from Toronto to boot.

------
swah
If the point is raising money, a workshop on the design of Quora or something
only Charlie can teach would probably make much more folks willing to pay.

